# Please Read and Help me



## MickJagger (Feb 27, 2015)

This thread will be one of my last. Everyone on here has helped raise my Jagger man from a finicky baby to one of the most intelligent and gentle creatures I have ever had the chance of bonding with, and from there a wonderful addition to my life, and gave me a reason to smile after a crappy day. Jagger was by far my best friend, i gave him everything i could possibly give that money would by and more affection and care then any dog gets on any given day. Many of you on this forum have watched him grow into a beautifully healthy boy, full of color, life, personality, and most importantly always full of his favorite treats. I had wanted a tegu since i was a kid, and since then have worked up the ladder owning different reptiles in hope that one day i would be able to have the knowledge to take care of a tegu, and be an experienced tegu keeper and proud. And id like to think that i became that with Jaggers help, showing me that i did have what it takes to keep a tegu. He's my everything. I was a tegu owner and damn proud. He was in everyones experiences with their tegus I'm sure you know the difference between an aggressive tegu, and a calm one. But he was so much more. He would try and crawl up my leg when i was watching tv, jump on the table when i was eating by myself, and always found a way to put a smile on my face. However I have failed every single last person on this forum. I left my house yesterday at 930 to head into my studio, and it only takes 5-10 minutes to get there from my house depending on traffic and Jagger had gotten to get his morning bath and then i put him in his enclosure so he could get warm and continue about his day like a lazy lovey tegu. I received a call from my neighbor at 1045 that sent chills down my spine. She said "Your house is on fire" Immediately after hearing those words, i left a 50ft strip of burnt rubber on the street and was there in less then 5 minutes. But it was far to late. The fire burned 85% of my house, the remainder was 100% saturated in smoke with the origin starting in my bedroom because of a faulty socket (All they have concluded at this point in their investigation). Nothing mattered more to me then my best friend who i had dreamed of having since i was a little boy. After the fire was put out I rushed into the building despite warnings from the fire chief being the jarhead that i am, to save my baby boy. But what i saw was something that no tegu owner who knows how precious these reptiles are and the incredible companions they become. Many of you who know Jagger and myself know that jagger had his very own little room. His enclosure and my aurora ball python Elvis shared this room. But Jagger was the king. Always. The fire, the heat, the smoke... Its just to much. Elvis had passed before i could even get in, His cage disintegrated like there was never anything there. I found elvis underneath his mulch, he was trying so hard and it literally is tearing me into pieces writing this. And then I found the remains of Jaggers tank with no tegu inside. I didn't see a body and I became hopeful in the sense that he was so terrified of what was happening that he broke his cage and escaped and it turns out i was right. I found jagger clinging to life underneath what was left of his play futon, with burns covering every inch of his body, almost like he was shedding in an instant. And it took every breath out of my body. I rushed him to the nearest reptile treating facility and immediately started treating him for his burns to his head eyes nose and body. They asked me how much smoke was in the house, and i broke down cause I knew that he was fighting so hard so that he might have another chance at life. I feel like the worst person in the world. I loved this tegu so much and he's still at the hospital being treated and i just got back from being with him for a few hours and he's still trying to live, and i don't know what to do. Please help me. I don't want him to suffer but I'm not ready to say goodbye to my best friend...


----------



## marydd (Feb 28, 2015)

Omg! I am so sorry! This was not your fault! This sounds like a freak accident that could happen to anyone! What did the vet say? Do they think he may pull though? Tegu's are tough. They are fighters. You seem to be a great tegu owner. What ever you decide to do will be for the best! I do not even know what to say besides I'm so sorry and I am keeping you guys in my thoughts. Please keep us updated!


----------



## Alliocha (Mar 1, 2015)

Words can't describe what I felt when I read this. I am shocked by what has happened to you and your beautiful companions. I send my deepest condolences and I totally go with marydd, it wasn't your fault! Please, keep this in mind! Auch things can happen to everybody!
I read your posts and I know you are a proud, dedicated and loving tegu owner. I am sure you are the very same as I there. 
I send you strength to carry on, give your little friend what he needs the most now, your love, even if you can only be with him in ypurt thoughts right now. 
Like marydd said, tegus are such tough creatures. I am sure there is a good probability that he will go through this. But what ever happens rember, it really hasn't been your fault! !


----------



## Skeep (Mar 2, 2015)

I'm so sorry to hear about this! My thoughts and wishes go out to you.


----------



## MickJagger (Mar 2, 2015)

Everyone as of last night Jagger has passed. He fought so hard until he just couldn't do it any longer. My baby just inhaled to much smoke to give him a chance. This isn't fair or just, and I can't figure it out. I could give 2 shits about my things. Jagger and Elvis were never things. They were the best companions, and they never hurt me. i can't tell you what your sympathies mean to me. It's amazing that just a couple creatures can make such an impact in your life. Cherish your tegus. Give them treats, and attention. Even the ones that are snippy. They all deserve love. I will not let Jagger's death be in vein. Make Febuary 26th a day for all tegus to stray from thier diets and be especially loved on that day and Jagger will feel thier blessings forever. I love you all. Just as he did.

Rest In Peace Mick Jagger


----------



## MickJagger (Mar 2, 2015)




----------



## Alliocha (Mar 2, 2015)

Words can't justify what I feel for you and your little companion! This is a deep shock for me as well, eventhough I didn't know him neither know you. I can only imagine how terrible your mourning must be. But with all the grieving, like said, please don't accuse your self for anything of it but remember how good he felt being with and being treated by you. We all hace witnessed this! All the best. Still don't know what to say, but all the best for you!


----------



## N8bub (Mar 2, 2015)

Jesus that is terrible. There seems to be no rhyme nor reason why these things happen. How a good keeper could experience such a tragedy, yet subpar keepers can have tegus suffer a long slow death. I know this however, when bad things happen to good people its up to others to help if they can. Through a computer we can only offer kind words and encouragement, one foot in front of the other. Time will heal all things and it's not your fault.


----------



## marydd (Mar 2, 2015)

Rest in peace Mick Jagger. I am so sorry for your losses.


----------



## Jackie & Hellboy (Mar 2, 2015)

Terrible news


----------



## Roadkill (Mar 3, 2015)

Terribly sorry to hear how this turned out. I had read your post when you first put it up and had meant to write up for you some advice to deal with burns, but alas....


----------



## MickJagger (Mar 6, 2015)

Your words are very helpful. And once again I cannot stress enough on how much this forum was apart of our lives. We loved finding new things to try. Even a post about home made sausages made us go by a meat grinder, you all are like family to me. @marydd you and @Josh have been there from the very beginning and you guys are superb. I still would like to remain in the tegu talk family and once my house is rebuilt I will be adopting a tegu and starting all over. I feel in some ways this is wrong, but I can't think of anyother way to fill that void in my life...


----------



## marydd (Mar 6, 2015)

I think staying on here is a wonderful idea! You are a great part of this forum!


----------



## Alliocha (Mar 6, 2015)

I don't think it's wrong. I can very much understand and Jagger would as well I am sure..


----------



## Rebecca Stout (Mar 6, 2015)

I don't know which to do first, throw up or cry. Omg its hard to type right now. I hope that I never, ever have to see what you did. Ever. I am SO sorry. Your tegu was so PERFECT. And you are so awesome. Why do these things have to happen to such wonderful people? I gotta tell you, I myself lost a home to fire. It was my first real home, an apartment. I wasn't home when it broke out. But, it all burned to the ground. I lost a good number of pets. I'll never get over it. I try hard to not think about the pets ... what they must have suffered. Its horrible you saw your babies like that. I'm sorry. I never had to. At the same time, I'm so grateful they saw you before they passed. To see that you did come for them in their time of need, ya know? I gotta stop typing.


----------

